# Why is my cat "shouting"??



## MeowAl (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi All,
I am new to this forum and a new cat owner. I wonder if someone would be kind enough to shed a little light on the noise my cat makes?. We have always wanted to get a cat but waited until my lads were old enough, anyway, we went to our local rspca centre and fell in love with a 12 year old male who has not had a great life. He has only 2 teeth and cat meow, he opens his mouth but nothing comes out, which is fine BUT his basket is upstairs and before he comes down, which is the same time every night, he shouts - its like a RaaaraaarrrAAr type noise and it is quite loud?! no one else is upstairs so i am not sure what he wants or why he does it - any ideas?. It males me laugh as he cant meow but makes this noise daily?! all feedback greatly received- Thanks!


----------



## The Twins (Oct 11, 2009)

Is he coughing?? If so, might have a hairball or something??!!?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

They are all such characters, aren't they? And I guess most have their little habits and maybe the arrraghing before he comes down is his! One of mine howls at his ball of wool that he carries about


----------



## MeowAl (Apr 6, 2010)

Thank you for both replying. Yes he is a character, his name is Alan (we didnt call it him) but he suits it!. Its not a cough its almost as though he is shouting at us?!? Maybe it is his call ready for his grand entrance? he does it just before he comes down the stairs? Odd huh?!


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

Have you seen him whilst he does it? Maybe he's having a good stretch or something?

Or maybe in his old place he had to make sure he announced his entrance, so as not to take someone by surprise? Maybe someone (or something, another cat or dog) used to lash out if taken by surprise, and he learned to announce himself.

There really could be any number of reasons for it. as long as he seems happy, there's probably nothing to worry about.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Cats tend to get noisy when they're becoming elderly. One theory is that their hearing begins to go a bit so they compensate by being loud, another is that they become more dependent on their humans and realise that being vocal gets them attention. As people have said, if he's well otherwise there's no need to worry too much.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Has he had a full health check including bloodwork? It's not uncommon for older cats to suffer from hyperthyroidism and one of the symptoms is restlessness, which includes being more noisy especially at night. Other symptoms include weigh loss and dry-looking coat.


----------



## MeowAl (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks All ! Really helpful. Yes he had full blood checks before he came to us, and when we got him, our vet gave him the once over. Maybe its just part of being him and probably his age like you say... Thank you all for replying, i really do appreciate it.


----------



## ambercat (May 4, 2009)

MeowAl said:


> Thanks All ! Really helpful. Yes he had full blood checks before he came to us, and when we got him, our vet gave him the once over. Maybe its just part of being him and probably his age like you say... Thank you all for replying, i really do appreciate it.


Did they specifically test for hyperthryoidism though? Its not a test thats done routinely, unless cats are showing symptoms, such as the night time howling.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hello! In all fairness, his aaarrrrgh when he comes down the stairs as described by MeowAl is not exactly nighttime howling, is it? Sounds more like an idiosyncracy of his - announcing himself.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

ambercat said:


> Did they specifically test for hyperthryoidism though? Its not a test thats done routinely, unless cats are showing symptoms, such as the night time howling.


Agreed - in fact my old late cat at 12 yrs old had a full blood panel which showed no signs of HyperT but 3 months later, at another vet, it was finally diagnosed.

He was on medication for the rest of his life but he made it to 16! Ask for a test.... in my lad's case it was out of character even though he was an Oriental who are known to be vocal... but this was nothing like his usual 'conversations'.


----------

